# does any one know about this unit.



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

i purchased this unit from a retired plumber for $75 and it had all new cutter heads etc and a new cable, i have used it a few times and it works great.
really heavy cast aluminum.
what do you guys think.
do any of you know any history on these machines etc.
thanks.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Almost looks like a Spartan 81.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

It looks like one of the machines I have in storage. after the H'Cane goes on by, I will take a look.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

National, they where bought out by Spartan if I recall, then phased out.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

upon some research i found that it was patented in 69 and made in 72. 
it dont look bad for 39 years old.
lick of paint on the frame and it will be good enough to hand down to my son i think.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Also looks like National and Ken-Way shared designs. http://www.ken-way.com/jr.htm


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Also looks like National and Ken-Way shared designs. http://www.ken-way.com/jr.htm


Love the Ken way sink units!


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Ken-Way is the one I was thinking of.


----------

